# charging sys for Suzuki DF20A (manual start)



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

I originally posted this in electronics but got no response. Anyone over here have experience with this?
-----
I recently purchased the Suzuki 20 manual start outboard.  I understand that even the manual start has an alternator and can be hooked up to charge your battery.  

But, from the manual, it looks like you may have to purchase some additional items, a rectifier and some other gear.  Anyone on here have any experience with this?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently purchased the Suzuki 20 manual start outboard. I understand that even the manual start has an alternator and can be hooked up to charge your battery. 

This may be true but I think it would have to be specified at dealer, otherwise I would not believe it has one.

But, from the manual, it looks like you may have to purchase some additional items, a rectifier and some other gear. Anyone on here have any experience with this?

I think you would also have to add a different flywheel as well.

My advice - take it to a dealer and get a straight answer. If not you may start down an expensive trail.


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Duck. I will probably wind up doing that. I am going to be mounting the motor this weekend and once I fire it up, I will probably poke around under the cowling with a volt meter to see what is coming out as is and then contact the dealer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The smaller manual start outboards typically do not come with the charging system. The electric start outboards do. You can add a kit, but they can be pricey so a lot of guys just trade them in on one with an electric trick start.


----------

